# opening day blues...



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 9, 2009)

welp, got me a $100 dollar ticket for parking to close to the government road gate the day before opening day when i went to set up my stand. recon i got ancy and didnt even think about it.

i dont mind the ticket since it was my fault, but the gamewarden was a complete dick. They harrased me about having my pistol on government property and i didnt help the situation telling him that since june of 09 i could legally have my pistol w/ me on government property i just couldnt have it in the woods and he couldnt prove if i did or not. after that he decided to threatin me with a seatbelt ticket wich i follow'd by "we'll let the court decide on that since im on a gravel 1 lane road a half mile from the state road". after some more bs'n he turned the gun and seatbelt ticket into a "verbal warning"...

well that didnt get me down. i got up early monday morning and hit the woods. about an hour after sitting in the stand i start hearing abunch of racket, then a few minutes later here comes about 8 people hiking threw the woods w/ there chitlins throwing every rock they could find. whoooooo hikes in the woods on opening day :evil: 

government property is everybodys properly so there isnt anything i can do about it. rite after they passed me i got out of the tree and headed back nearly scaring a woman to death as i walked out. i kindly waved and said yall need to have some orange if your walking up here in hunting season, lot of crazy rednecks around here. the look on those tourists face was priceless

hopefully i'll get me a little baby deer after work today [-o<


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2009)

Hikers during hunting season are worse the people who ride their bikes on the road. :mrgreen:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Sep 9, 2009)

almost as bad as kayakers that insist on paddling through the pads youre fishing


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 9, 2009)

One of the few reasons that I rarely hunt public land anymore.

Between the horse riders, the mountain bikers and the hikers, it's wonder there's any wildlife left in the WMA's around here.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Sep 9, 2009)

most people aren't hunting public land by choice


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2009)

I was hunting deer one year during shotgun season. These 2 morons dressed in Gorilla suits were playing paintball. :shock:

I kid you not!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 9, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> most people aren't hunting public land by choice



Maybe not in your area but there are around my neck of the woods. We are blessed to have a lot of public ground in my area (miles and miles of it if you count LBL) but we are blessed with even more users that never paid a dime in to procure the land nor a single cent to maintain it. That's one of my biggest beefs with our department of fish and wildlife.

There is a dedicated horse riding area in LBL (several square miles) and they are supposed to stay on the trails in that area. The riders have figured out a loophole that allows them to ride wherever they want, even outside the horse area, let alone the dedicated trails. People are allowed to squirrel hunt by horseback so they have figured out that one person in the party needs to have a .22 strapped on their horse and they can legally ride anywhere in the entire thing.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 9, 2009)

> I was hunting deer one year during shotgun season. These 2 morons dressed in Gorilla suits were playing paintball.




lol now thats ridiculious


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Sep 9, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > most people aren't hunting public land by choice
> ...




No different here in MI. I have acres upon acres from minutes from my house, and countless morons filling up every square yard.


Anyone I talk to over the age of 50 says it used to be great back in the day, but in the last 10-15 years it has went downhill fast. Woulda liked to experience some of the put-n-take pheasant hunting I always hear about..


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 9, 2009)

In Pa they shoot them! https://www.all-creatures.org/cash/taah-sh-20041212-2.html


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 10, 2009)

I would have shot the guy in the gorilla suit..ain't letting no bigfoot walk away from me livin..unless I knew it was a person


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 11, 2009)

i wonder how much a bigfoot would cost to mount? :roll: 

dang rain wont give me a break. soon as we got in the woods wens it started howl'n the wind and rain. they say only 30% chance today but it sure is dark out this morning. if i dont get no deer jerkey in me soon i may start loosin weight :shock:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 11, 2009)

I haven't even bought tags yet. Too hot and I'm still tinkering with the new bow trying to get everything lined out.

One of my buddies killed a nice 8 point last night, though.


----------



## honers (Oct 5, 2009)

well Logger.....know yer feeling....no ticket but definately a learning lesson....

i can say one thing...i like that Primo Silver XP scent away....15-20 mile an hour wind out of the WSW....never did get busted out for scent...

Saturday mornin saw 2 doe and 2 yearling...but lesson #1 came into effect...should of gotten out of my boat about a month before season and check my hunting area....overgrowth cost me a shot at those two does....trimming is a necessity....

Sunday wind died down...nice cool mornin...had me a buck grunting behind me....stll half way dark
so couldn't see him....but did hear him slowly but surely make his way to the cornfield to the west of me....didn't see squat after that....

working a few hours today....and back to the stand till dark....then rain in forecast for thursday so will be trimming my shooting lanes that day....

hope i have better news come friday...


----------

